
How Facebook, Google, and Twitter 'embeds' Helped Trump in 2016 - cwal37
http://www.politico.com/story/2017/10/26/facebook-google-twitter-trump-244191
======
tareqak
Techmeme Summary: _Nancy Scola / Politico: Study: interviews with tech
staffers show how Facebook, Twitter, and Google helped Trump team as part of
ad services; Clinton team declined embeds_

Link to the peer-reviewed paper (as per article) from the article:
[http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/10584609.2017.13...](http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/10584609.2017.1364814)

>> Quotes from the article:

While the paper does not detail the specific tasks Facebook carried out for
Trump, it describes the sort of work the company did generally for 2016
candidates, including coordinating so-called dark posts that would appear only
to selected users and identifying the kinds of photos that perform best on
Facebook-owned Instagram. Twitter, meanwhile, would help candidates analyze
the performances of their tweet-based fundraising pushes to recommend what
moves the campaigns should make next. Google kept tabs on candidates' travels
to recommend geographically targeted advertisements.

One unnamed tech company staffer is quoted in the study as saying, “Clinton
viewed us as vendors rather than consultants.”

>> End of quotes

